
Threatening Fliers Appear in the Mission, Tech Workers Reportedly Change Clothes - Jun8
http://sfist.com/2015/09/28/after_threatening_fliers_appear_in.php
======
Jun8
Housing and gentrification are two big causes of anti-tech sentiment in SF but
are by no means the only driving causes. For a strongly-worded article on some
other factors see [http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/21/anti-tech-backlash-could-
be...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/21/anti-tech-backlash-could-be-coming-
soon-to-a-city-near-you/).

